# Question about Aquarium Test Kits



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I have my Test kit that I got when I had my tank problems. And when I tested the tanks today all of the Nitrate tubes all had the same reading including my 29 gal which was setup about 2 and a half weeks ago which was around 20 ppm. Now I can't see how this would be possible. I used the waste water from all of my tanks when I syphoned 2 1/2 weeks ago to fill up my 29 gal. I do weekly 25-30% syphon's. I think my test solution is old and was wondering what is the best tests to buy? The Solution or the Dip Sticks? One of my LFS's said that Solution isn't very accurate due to our very hard water and all the stuff in our tap and that the dip sticks are better and more accurate. Which one would you guys say? I have to admit I do like the dip sticks because its so easy and less expensive.

Otherwise all of my Salvini and other fish are doing just fine and no problems! Which is a plus! :thumb:  I feed them usually once a day but sometimes I feed them twice a day.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

How old is it?


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Honestly, i think the solution is a bit more accurate then the dip sticks. But I have both, to make sure


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

I have found that the dip sticks tend to give you more of a ballpark reading, and the liquid is more precise. After a particularly humid summer here and bizarre readings from the sticks, I now only use the liquid tests.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I have had the test kit for maybe a month or so but I am not real sure how old it is prior to me buying it.

So what do you guys think I should do? Go out and buy another test kit and see if it reads differently or...........? Also is there away find out how old the solution is on the box? Like when its made and stuff?

Thanks guys!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The solutions should all have lot numbers on them. The numbers usually include the manufacturing dates.

What brand of test test kit is it?


----------



## SOLOSHOOTER (Jan 26, 2007)

you didn't mention the brand of test kit. Personally I like the liquid type. I've heard they are more accurate. As far as how long they last. Check the lot number on each bottle and look in the library section. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/t ... s_life.php


----------



## dougS (Mar 21, 2008)

I learned that you have to be careful how you agitate your test reagents. See this thread for deatils: http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=170118&highlight=

Did I understand you to mean that you siphoned water out of your other tanks, and used that water to fill your 29? Why not use fresh water?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

According to the directions on my nitrate test: shake #2 reagent bottle for a full 30 seconds and
after adding the drops from #2, shake the test tube for a full minute.
Follow closely what ever the directions say on your test kit. 
Good info from doug's post link above. I test weekly, so I assume that is why 30 seconds works for me.
Also:
Hold the test tube the same distance from the color card, under the same lighting, every time you test.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Did I understand you to mean that you siphoned water out of your other tanks, and used that water to fill your 29? Why not use fresh water?


I used the water from the other tanks for the 29 gal so that it would cycle faster. Because by doing that you are adding beneficial bacteria and waste so that the cycling process goes faster and you have an established tank.

The test brand I ALWAYS buy is API. I trust API 100%. I have ALWAYS had great luck with them! As far as testing I shake up all the reagents for 30 seconds before dropping it into the test tubes and then when I have done so I shake up the test tubes for about a minute. I baught a new API Nitrate Test and I am going to see if there's a difference.


----------

